# Fireworks



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Last night we had to go through the usual salvo of seasonal fireworks, Darcy was on the sofa shaking with fear so badly that the whole sofa was trembling.These fireworks will be the norm between November through till January as people in York appear to turn into pyromaniacs. Last year Darcy was okay but something has changed and she is absolutely petrified. If anyone has any suggestions on how I can help her cope, I would be eternally grateful.
thanks, Rob and Darcy..


----------



## debsy (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh dear Darcy is the same as Ronnie , not good I'm in the same boat as you , thank you for the food info and let's hope the rain is too bad for bonfire night/ fireworks this year !!!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Can you see the fireworks from your house? 
We had a bit of a problem as well with this last year. I took Watson to the window to see them and we sat and watched them together. I would also try a frozen kong, although if she's that afraid, she may not even bother with it.


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

We didn't get Sadie until the 11November last year, so I had no idea how she would be. I have to say, I must be the luckiest dog owner, as she hasn't reacted at all so far. We also have a springer spaniel who is exactly the same. He would happily go for a walk while fire works are going off. 

Have you tried the thunder shirt? I've heard very good reports about them from a few people and I believe RBD uses one for his girl who is a little anxious.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Me and Darcy were out in a field tonight in the pitch black one mile from home when the fireworks started, well that was the end of our walk,Darcy crawled on her elbows all the way home dragging me behind....bless her..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My dog June hates thunder. I put a thunder shirt on her, spray the house with lavender, and turn on classical music.
I don't know why classical music is better but it just seems to work.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

On line seminar November 7, 2013:

http://www.e-trainingfordogs.com/2013/10/pressure-wraps-for-dogs/

Pressure Wraps and Achieving Behavioral Calm in Anxious Dogs

How do pressure wraps work? Is there any science behind how they work or are they just another gimmick? This talk will trace the development of pressure wraps for dogs that are used to ease canine anxiety and will include a discussion of how they work to induce behavioral calm, situations that might be helped with a pressure wrap and the differences between the various types of pressure wraps. Participants will learn how to properly apply pressure wraps and what to expect following application. They will hear about the speaker’s personal experiences with pressure wraps for dogs performed with different dogs in different situations and learn about recent research conducted at Tufts University to evaluate the effectiveness of The Anxiety Wrap.


From RBD January 2, 2012:
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/thundershirt-and-new-years-eve.html

Chloe HATES fireworks and thunder. At sunset last night I placed Chloe's new Thundershirt on her.
By the time the neighborhood let off the New Year's fireworks Chloe was safe in her crate, in her sleeping bag and wearing her Thundershirt.

For the first time in four years she was calm through the noise of the celebrating happening outside.
We put it on Chloe at 6pm. She didn't like it at first and her tail was down under her behind. She went into the back of the house but an hour later came back out into the living room. She was comfortable with the Thundershirt.
So thumbs up to the Thundershirt for our noise fearful female Vizsla.

Update: Chloe gets featured in Thundershirt Company Blog:
http://doganxietyblog.com/dog-noise-anxiety/calm-for-many-dogs-this-new-years-eve/


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I have just bought a thundershirt for Darcy this very minute from Amazon..hope this does the trick and helps her through this.. :-\


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you know any neighbors whose dogs don't mind fireworks, invite them (dog included) to spend an evening one night when you expect fireworks. Especially if Darcy didn't have a problem before, she should take a cue from your neighbor's undisturbed dog and stay calm.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Just took delivery of Darcy's thundershirt, photo to follow if I can catch her and wrestle her into it..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> Just took delivery of Darcy's thundershirt, photo to follow if I can catch her and wrestle her into it..


How did it go Rob?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Morning H,,I put the thundershirt on Darcy last night,It made a little bit of difference so I will persevere with it, I also got some flower essence drops for her, I think I will stick some in my single malt tonight, Darcy is a nervous wreck by nature,so I will try anything.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

My suggestion is to make sure you put the Thundershirt on WAY before the fireworks so the placement of the wrap is not associated with the fear.

For the midnight New Year's Eve fireworks Chloe was in her Thundershirt by 6pm and she had it on all night and into the next morning before I removed it.

Hope that makes sense.

Good luck.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Exactly RBD
We are expecting thunder storms later today and June is already in her thunder shirt.


----------



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

This was diesels first year of fireworks and he did well considering where we live almost every corner and garden has a display! He barked the 1st few times he heard them and was in the middle of a well held wee when a really loud bang went off he barked and grumbled but wasn't in a hurry to finish what he was doing.i have another dog who's not at all bothered and would happily sit beside you outside watching them so I think his attitude helped plus iv always been told to just ignore the fireworks and carry on as normal with no fuss


----------

